# MyLink background



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if you can't. Maybe Chevrolet would not want people changing it as a prank. Imagine what teenagers would stick there as a joke....


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Zenturi said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if you can't. Maybe Chevrolet would not want people changing it as a prank. Imagine what teenagers would stick there as a joke....


Wouldn't have been hard for them to implement a lock for that feature into some sort of dealer demo mode and still allow the customer to change it.

There is some way to do it. It is after all a computer like any other. How easy it is however is a whole other story. I haven't seen any tutorials anywhere or anyone mentioning that they've done it.


----------



## Cruze219 (Nov 6, 2015)

I haven't seen anything on here for it either, but I also didn't see anywhere on here that says it can't be done. It seems like it should be easy, just like on a phone or computer.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd be happy to get the photos to actually show up under the photos tab on the back page.


----------



## Cruze219 (Nov 6, 2015)

I haven't been able to get anything to show up under the photos tab myself, I thought maybe if there were pics in the photos tab I could set one as the background.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruze219 said:


> I haven't been able to get anything to show up under the photos tab myself, I thought maybe if there were pics in the photos tab I could set one as the background.


I was hoping that too. iPhone via USB cord was dead end and USB stick let you see files existed but not open them.


----------



## Cruze219 (Nov 6, 2015)

What exactly is the photo tab for?


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

The introductory animation and background graphics could be buried in a PROM chip. If so, still theoretically possible to remove and place a reprogrammed chip on a board. But few people would want to try and yank a board and gamble soldering something, just to alter the MyLink graphic.

Maybe the aftermarket will extend some of MyLink's features with more programmability?


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

Mylink has been around for a couple of years now and to date it seems no one has come up with any system hacks,i would love someone out there to prove me wrong.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

If you're really interested in it, check with Chris White here: Welcome to White Auto and Media Services

He's a wiz at this stuff and has done a lot of computer programming mods for the Pontiac G8 community and might be willing to help.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice, but a little out of my neighbourhood:uhh:


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I tried poking around with MyLink in one of my parent's vehicles to see how customisable it is. Didn't get anywhere looking to change the background, got me thinking this is probably by design to keep it less distracting while driving.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Watch this youtube vid, guys. 
MyLink runs on Windows CE! 


MyLink DevMode

found the vid on chevrolet-cruze-club.ru

The russian guys even made a wiki page about MyLink.

MyLink Wiki


cheers!
phantom


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

phantom said:


> Watch this youtube vid, guys.
> MyLink runs on Windows CE!
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see the vid but if it's what I think it is with the 6 digit pin, Not gonna work with North America and it's out dated MyLink. The stuff I saw was the Mylink 2.0 system found elsewhere.


This is North America and a few other regions











Here is UAE and I assume yours


----------

